
The Defenestration of Bari Weiss - paulpauper
https://quillette.com/2020/07/14/the-defenestration-of-bari-weiss/
======
nappa-leon
Wow she resigned. Doesn't sound like she was canceled. Does the NYT have a
hostile work environment? I don't know. But getting told your views are bad on
Twitter by your coworkers and the NYT not firing them for that is not a
hostile work environment. It's what you get with a cushy writing job writing
dumb think pieces about how oppressed conservatives are in a liberal paper
that uncritically published them.

